# микрофонная система, датчики кто устанавливал на инструмент?



## sonya (28 Ноя 2014)

Подскажите , кто знает, как установить микрофонную систему на аккордеон, чтобы не сверлить ничего, инструмент итальянец, дорогой, жалко его сверлить.
система MT04N SEENHAISER/
БЛАГОДАРЮ ЗА ОТВЕТ. 
это нужно слепому профессиональному аккордеонисту, он попросил узнать, как установить , ему предлагают сверлить, он не хочет, только недавно с выставки из Франкфурта (Германия) привез этот инструмент, жалко сверлить.


----------



## nidogopp43 (28 Ноя 2014)

sonya (28.11.2014, 21:50) писал:


> Подскажите , кто знает, как установить микрофонную систему на аккордеон, чтобы не сверлить ничего, инструмент итальянец, дорогой, жалко его сверлить.
> система MT04N SEENHAISER/
> БЛАГОДАРЮ ЗА ОТВЕТ.
> это нужно слепому профессиональному аккордеонисту, он попросил узнать, как установить , ему предлагают сверлить, он не хочет, только недавно с выставки из Франкфурта (Германия) привез этот инструмент, жалко сверлить.


Здравствуйте. Первые три ссылки на видео, это 3 части одного сюжета.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3g3j92gOG8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mX_4U5egFiA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVCxg1CP4pA

Еще одно видео. Надеюсь как скачивать с youtube знаете.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRAo4F8F4Sk


----------



## sonya (28 Ноя 2014)

получается все равно только сверлить?...


----------



## nidogopp43 (28 Ноя 2014)

sonya (28.11.2014, 22:57) писал:


> получается все равно только сверлить?...


Можно еще вариант петлички на прищепке, как у духовых. Но только широко направленный, прицепить так, чтобы голова микрофона была по центру правой ажурки 5-7 см от нее в сторону правой клавиатуры. Над регистрами, практически напротив эмблемы.


----------



## sonya (28 Ноя 2014)

спасибо, за ответ!
я правда сама все равно ни чего не поняла, передам ему , может он поймет





Можно еще вариант петлички на прищепке, как у духовых. Но только широко направленный, прицепить так, чтобы голова микрофона была по центру правой ажурки 5-7 см от нее в сторону правой клавиатуры. Над регистрами, практически напротив эмблемы.[/quote]


----------



## Valah (28 Ноя 2014)

Насчет Musictech MT04N SEENHAISER, знаю, что они сами могут установить систему на инструмент, если отвезти в Италию)) Можно купить систему и попробовать самим установить, но я в свое время, решил не рисковать и купил Musictech MT03 EN, правда он снимает только правую сторону и пришлось подумать над фиксацией на аккордеоне (не доработали парни слегка). Кстати, они бы могли разместить оптимальную схему расположения микрофонов внутри, как в случае с Musictech MT04N...


----------

